# Connexion ssh Iphone/Mac



## blague (1 Avril 2008)

Hello a tous, 
j'essaie en vain de connecter mon mac par l'intermédiaire de mon iphone en edge, comme expliqué ici : 
http://lifehacker.com/software/feat...internet-connection-on-your-laptop-327066.php
Le problème, c'est qu'au moment d'exécuter la commande ssh, mon mac n'arrive jamais à se connecter à mon téléphone (time out).
Soucieux de tester si le ssh fonctionnait bien sur mon iphone, j'ai utilisé cyberduck et tout fonctionne très bien (je me connecte et je peux browser mon iphone). Cela ne semble donc pas être un problème de mot de passe ou d'adresse de connexion. 
Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée d'une manip à tester ou eu le même problème ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## jes6mac (15 Janvier 2009)

Il faut être connecté sous le même réseau wifi pour se connecter en SSH, ce n'est pas possible en EDGE ni 3G.


----------

